# Ben Gilroy on Pat Kenny: We have as much oil as Kuwait had



## Delboy (2 Oct 2013)

'Ben Gilroy sets out his case'

This morning on the Pat Kenny show on newstalk....this will be good!


----------



## mandelbrot (2 Oct 2013)

So..... what did he have to say for himself??


----------



## Gerry Canning (2 Oct 2013)

did anyone hear it? views please.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Oct 2013)

I only caught bits of it.  He actually sounds plausible and I am not sure what Pat Kenny was doing? He didn't really challenge him much, other than for this bit.

Gilroy was saying we should leave the euro and Pat pointed out that, despite the problems, Greece had decided that they were better off in the euro.

Gilroy: We have what everyone wants. We have as much oil as Kuwait had.
Pat: I beg your pardon...
Gilroy: Yes. that is what they believe. 

Pat: You can't make these blanket  statements.  Why are the oil companies not here if we have vast amounts of oil and gas? One has left recently 


Gilroy: Check out myoilandgas.org .There is a lot of good information there.  They are tying us into the euro for an asset grab. I believe that we have vast amounts, huge amounts of oil and gas 

Gilroy: In 2014, we there is a new voting system in the European Parliament which basically negates negates the Irish vote  - and then you will see the asset  grab of our oil and gas.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Oct 2013)

I didn't hear Pat challenging him about a warrant being out for his arrest, but he may have done during a bit which I didn't hear. 

It was recorded yesterday, so presumably the Gardai couldn't get him by waiting outside the Newstalk offices.


----------



## commonsense (2 Oct 2013)

Maybe it's just me but I initially thought it was a very "soft" interview and then I thought that PK was speaking to BG as if he were a small child. 

I would also imagine he was warned not to discuss a pending legal issue.


----------



## Time (2 Oct 2013)

The new PK show is now mostly recorded interviews. 

Gilroy is supposedly hiding up north. Was this a phone interview?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Oct 2013)

Time said:


> Gilroy is supposedly hiding up north. Was this a phone interview?



It didn't sound like one. 

His main reason for doing the interview was to encourage people to vote No on Friday.


----------



## Delboy (2 Oct 2013)

Very soft interview. 

Not a single mention of the bench warrant out for him and where he is 'hiding' out at present even when they discussed the Courts referendum and how the courts could work better....oh the irony of it.

Also, they discussed a youtube clip of Gilroy facing down a Sheriff at a farm in Carlow or Laois. But never brought up the rent-a-mob at the 'ordinary man's' stud farm in Kildare!

He mentioned how his Direct Democracy org is growing. Yet someone texted in after to say that Gilroy isn't showing up at any of the DD meetings around the local branches despite numerous requests to do so.

Don't know what the point of it was. A bit bizarre


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Nov 2013)

> Mr Gilroy, who denies any contempt, was arrested at his home in Navan,  Co Meath around 8.45am and brought before Mr Justice Sean Ryan at 11am.  Several supporters of Mr Gilroy also attended court.
> 
> Without prejudice to his denial of any contempt, Mr Gilroy agreed to  provide an undertaking not to trespass on a stud farm at Brannockstown,  Naas, owned by farmer Eugene McDermott or to interfere with joint  receivers appointed over those lands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Delboy (1 Nov 2013)

Let go and given 2 weeks to get his case together after being 'on the run' for the previous few weeks....got to love the Irish courts system


----------



## Time (1 Nov 2013)

Indeed. 

There are 2 others still running as we speak.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (2 Nov 2013)

Gilroy "undertook" not to "trespass".

That means that he cannot be "taken" on the "pass" "under" the "tres". There is nothing to stop him walking in through the gate.

Love it if he tried it - although I reckon he only tries to get others to follow his BS and doesn't believe any of it himself. Sudden attack of the cop-ons when it's his own liberty at stake.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Nov 2013)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Gilroy "undertook" not to "trespass".
> 
> That means that he cannot be "taken" on the "pass" "under" the "tres".



That is briiliant Mrs V.

I would say that he might be working on something like this. 

Brendan


----------

